# [suche] Zeitungsstapel



## aardvark (28. August 2005)

Hallo, bin schon ganz verzweifelt...

Ich bin auf der suche nach Bildern von Zeitungsstapeln,  so schön geschnürt.
Suche nun schon seit Stunden im Google und finde leider nichts passendes,
in einer angemessenen größe.

vielleicht hat jemand ein Bild für mich
LG #arry


----------



## Vale-Feil (28. August 2005)

machs doch einfach selber, geht am schnellsten.


----------



## metty (29. August 2005)

Oder fahr nachts zur Tanke/ Supermarkt deines Vertrauens 

Gruß, Matthias


----------

